# Walking Stick Jig.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I did this about 10 years ago for a class in a carving club. I do not draw well
and I hope the directions are understandable. I am not a teacher either. But I
hope it is useful to some of you. You may come up with a better plan. I do not
have a way to scan it so I used the phone camera. Best I could do. If you do not like it don't use it!


----------



## airborne (Sep 12, 2013)

CV3,

Thanks for taking the time to post the plans. They are quite detailed and instruction easy enough even for me!!

Thanks again.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm on this like ticks on a hound, flies on a rib roast, etc.!!

:thumbsu: Thanks CV3


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I thought that you may like some better pictures of the jig.
You will see I use a short bungee cord on the bottom of the jig. This holed the stick steady and I can
loosen the top and turn the stick right or left with out having undoing it at the bottom. You can use a
small piece of the stick you are working on as blocks on the top to even pressure.
I have 2 4" C Clamps I clamp it to table tops with. I have used it on picnic benches
while at camp gowns. And in my jawhorse while fishing.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the better pics. The original black and white was pretty hard to decipher. Nice that it is portable. Looks like the vertical end boards are felt coated.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I like the idea! Now if some one could just come up with a jig that could make me a carver!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Rad said:


> I like the idea! Now if some one could just come up with a jig that could make me a carver!


Rad all you need is time to carve a sharp knife and a large box of band aids!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 said:


> Rad said:
> 
> 
> > I like the idea! Now if some one could just come up with a jig that could make me a carver!
> ...


Lol -- I've got all those things -- just no carving talent!


----------



## airborne (Sep 12, 2013)

I agree with the band aids!!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm sure that I would have to invest in more bandages


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

To slide a off topic...

Rad, remember JJjireh's post "Amazing Woodcarver?" It referred to a guy named Tim Racer. I was looking over his work yesterday, and noticed a few things that would help any carver. First, he is really good at drawing. And there are a few examples of how he lines up his figures. I couldn't understand exactly what he was measuring, but it is standard practice to frame a figure in a bounding box, and draw lines connecting certain features. Helps getting the proportions right. He has a method peculiar to him, but evidently it works.

Also, on the pieces that he had not yet painted, I could see that in many places, the cuts were quite simple, altho' exact. The lineaments of most things in life are "quirky." It can help to smooth those out. Eventually, lots of smoothing will result in a particular decorative style, such as Art Nouveau.

At any rate, if you really would like to carve, I'm sure you could make progress. Most likely, if you have no previous experience, getting started might be frustrating. For example, when I tried to learn to make sourdough bread a few years ago, I had dozens of failures. One was so bad that the loaf really could have been used as a brick. To me months to get everything right enough that the bread had an acceptable crumb and a good crust. But I was really happy that I managed to get that one recipe right.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rad,

Flexcut agrees with the need for band aids. They come with the tools :huh:


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Gdenby -- thanks for the encouragement, I might have to give it a whirl some time!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Rad,
> Flexcut agrees with the need for band aids. They come with the tools :huh:


LOL . I like that -- they have a pretty good idea of outcomes!


----------

